
Show HN: Full Calendar and Todo List with Portable Data, Supports Dropbox - ngduc
https://textcal.com/?v=3
======
castillar76
This looks neat...but there's no self-hosted option (or doesn't seem to be?).
I'm going to suspect that many users who are interested in using a plain-text
calendar/todo system like this would prefer hosting the result themselves
rather than piping it through a cloud service.

That said, I _really_ like this model for constructing calendars from easy
text files. It would make it a lot easier to create shared calendars from a
bunch of engineers that all use different calendaring clients, especially if
this could make a read-only ICS available for import into a client. I could
imagine creating a text calendar file in a git repository and managing
additions using pull requests, for instance...

~~~
ngduc
Thank you for your feedbacks. For the local hosting, it currently stores
calendar data in the browser (localStorage), and sync back (for private
calendars) when you're online & logged in. Right now, users can save data to
Dropbox (app folder). I plan to create a cross-platform desktop app (using
Electron) so user can save to files also.

That's a great idea about git! I also thought about it. Importing feature is
being developed. In the next few days, users will be able to import from a
public webpage (Github, Google Sites, etc.) & publish the read-only calendar
to other users. If you could become a beta user for this feature, I'd really
appreciate that. Please file a ticket at -
[https://github.com/TextCalHQ/Support](https://github.com/TextCalHQ/Support)

------
wingerlang
When I add a new task, it is always added on the next day.

Chrome latest, OSX, Timezone +8 if that's the issue.

~~~
ngduc
I'm also in PST timezone but it works. I logged the bug here -
[https://github.com/TextCalHQ/Support](https://github.com/TextCalHQ/Support)
\- will try to reproduce the bug. Thanks.

------
thinphp
Just what I need. It'd be great if I can save to other storage services also.

~~~
ngduc
Other storage (Evernote, etc.) services will be supported in the next version.
Also, users will be able to import calendar tasks/events data from any
webpage.

